# Rainbows



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

Got some new Rainbows. 2 x Turquoise and 2 x Yellow for my 75 gallon planted tank.

Took these with my EOS 5D MKII and my EF 200mm 2.8L


----------



## kubalik (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice pics, should have cleaned the glass before taking pics though.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful Rainbows!! I have two turquoise in a planted tank and was thinking about doing another pair. What are the genus and species on the yellows?


----------



## Aikidoka (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

kubalik said:


> Nice pics, should have cleaned the glass before taking pics though.


LOL +1, Agreed


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> Beautiful Rainbows!! I have two turquoise in a planted tank and was thinking about doing another pair. What are the genus and species on the yellows?


Sadly, I am not sure what the genus is. I know the store had them listed as turquoise and yellow rainbows.


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

jmf3460 said:


> Beautiful Rainbows!! I have two turquoise in a planted tank and was thinking about doing another pair. What are the genus and species on the yellows?


Melanotaenia Herbertaxelrodi are the (yellow) bows


----------



## foster (Sep 23, 2012)

The turquoise are Melanotaenia Lacustris


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Do different species school together?

Those are nice, I might want to get some to go with our bosmonis (sp).


----------



## zimbo (Oct 8, 2011)

Aplomado said:


> Do different species school together?



I have a planted 180 gallon with 40-45 rainbows in it. They will tend to swim around as a large shoal. In the early am the males will often corner their respective females when trying to breed, although remember of course bows will cross with eachother. But that's just been my experience. 

Cheers,

Ryan


----------



## nutbags (Aug 15, 2013)

Not to dis the rainbows but beautiful blue ram!


----------

